# Loughborough



## JHE (May 19, 2011)

I don't know the place, but hopefully some people here do.

Until recently, I associated the place with nothing except PE teachers.  Very many PE teachers have been to Loughborough University, but apparently there is more to the university than PE and there must be more to the town than the university.

What do you think of the town?  What's good and what's bad in Loughborough?  How annoying are the students?  Which pubs deserve a visit?  Which should be avoided and why?  Are there places to eat well and cheaply?  What's the job market (or markets) like there at the moment?  What's your favourite Loughborough story or favourite Loughborough fact?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 20, 2011)

My mate works at the University there (animation and 3d design) and he loves it.  Thinking of visiting him this summer and checking out the canal's and pubs - some of which I hear are very good.

Hopefully someone who lives there will be along soon to tell us about the delights of Loughborough....


----------



## Supine (Jun 3, 2011)

I work there but live in Nottingham.

Pubs - Orange Tree, Griffin, Swan & Rushes, 3 Nuns, The Inn

Food - The Basin, Browns, Thai Place on Derby Rd

I rarely go out in L'boro cos Nottingham is better!


----------



## 8115 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've visited it a couple of times.  It's a very small town with a Baker's Oven.  That pretty much sets the scene as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 6, 2011)

The Great Central (preserved) Railway runs from there.  It's the old mainline that used to run from London Marylebone to Nottingham, Sheffield and such places.

http://www.gcrailway.co.uk/


----------



## HAL9000 (Jul 9, 2011)

There's beacon hill not far away

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/idld.srf?X=451100&Y=314805&A=Y&Z=120&lm=1


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2011)

Beacon Hill's a lovely walk. But there's all of North West Leics (aka "Charnwood") to explore.

If I won the Euro Millions Lottery given the choice of all the planet I'd buy a (big) house in Woodhouse Eaves.


----------



## charliecharlie (Jul 14, 2011)

I lived near loughbrough for a while and never really heard about anything going on there,  to be honest is just a small town with university and thats really about it theres  maybe a few pubs/resturants and one or two clubs,  but when the students are not there in the summer is completley dead. Good thing is that it does have a train station which will get you to london in less that an hour and half.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 14, 2011)

charlie, you're forgetting it has a nice cemetary.


----------



## charliecharlie (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh my, sorry what a stupid mistake, how could I have forgotten to mention that?


----------

